# Can a physical server loose memory dynamically?



## JasonM (Nov 16, 2020)

My system monitoring (sysutils/munin-node ) shows that my physical thinkserver with 64GB of memory is occasionally loosing (and recovering) memory:






To rule out any issues related to munin I verified this by also deploying prometheus sysutils/node_exporter which shows the same events:





In the pictures shown above the server recovered memory without a reboot, but most of the time a reboot is required to recover.
In some cases processes get killed due to lack of available memory.

Is there any plausible explanation why this could happen (other then broken memory hardware)?

This server runs FreeBSD 12.2 but it already happened on FreeBSD 12.1.
This server does not run any bhyve VMs.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2020)

JasonM said:


> Is there any plausible explanation why this could happen (other then broken memory hardware)?


Besides broken hardware, no.


----------

